# The "Buddy" customer



## Shea F. Kenny (Jan 3, 2015)

What do you male and experienced drivers, think of the "buddy" customer? This is the guy who gets in the car, thinking that he's going to make you, his "buddy". Share all kinds of personal information, solicited from you, to make you think he really gives a rip about any of it. 

I mean, I can tell from the moment I'm asked, "How ya doin today!". I mean, what else am I going to say?

"I'm doing FAN REAKIN TASITIC!", "HRU???". 

Actually, I give them a rather distracted, "Oh, pretty good!". "And you??". And all the while be checking my mirrors, and watching traffic. IOW, I make it obvious to them that I'm there to drive, and not to engage their personality.

And just like with women, this kind of pisses them off and they FEEL like they're getting cheated.

Well guys, if you want an engaging personality for the 5 mins you're willing to expend, call an escort service or somethin..................SMH........

LOL


----------



## LyftrBmore (Dec 14, 2014)

I dunno. While I don't do that extra stuff like candy and water and such, I do feel like engaging them during the ride is what a lot of customers enjoy about services like this (price withstanding). I try to make sure I make an attempt to engage them in conversation, and take the cues if they are indicating they are shy and just want to be quiet. While I can imagine some can go over the top, I prefer it when I have a customer who seems chatty and wants to talk during the ride.


----------



## KG4ICN (Jan 3, 2015)

Shea F. Kenny said:


> What do you male and experienced drivers, think of the "buddy" customer? This is the guy who gets in the car, thinking that he's going to make you, his "buddy". Share all kinds of personal information, solicited from you, to make you think he really gives a rip about any of it.
> LOL


I am a Uber newbie, but I sure as Hell know what this means in retail being a manager of and electronics store previously. I'm going to steal something or screw you over. They would try and be your friend, then walk around thinking you trusted them and take something. Doesn't apply to Uber as much but that is what comes to my mind.


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

I've had two pax in my ten months or so that invited me in (one a bar, the other a strip club) to their destination with the promise of them paying for everything the rest of the night. I think we all know they don't give a crap. Ultimately this is a major part of your life, for them it's just getting to where they need to be. Being friendly along the way is not something I'm going to gripe about. I work nights, so maybe it's different for day drivers, but all my customers are going to or coming home from a good time. They are all pretty cordial. I return the favor. Single serving friend. But my ratings are great, 9.63 last week, 9.3s the previous two, get little texts from Uber about how great I am, top five percent, got one about how awesome that was to keep up during NYE week, so it's fine with me if we talk like best friends for twenty minutes and then never see eachother again. I'm more worried about running into one that really does want to be my friend, the ones that pretend are fine with me.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

I think what makes the ride sharing work is being more than a taxi cab guy. Sure I have only seen the same person maybe 5 out of 500 but being friendly is part of it or i would never do Uber. I am a people person so I think it is fun to see where they went, how it went, etc. Some of the best rides is when a group includes me in their discussion and it is a free for all. Now it is 4 guys like we are all going to the club together. If it wasn't for the interaction, I wouldn't do it and it isn't for everybody. Sounds like the OP has it just as a job and doesn't give a shit about the person. While you probably won't see them ever again, I feel it is the wrong attitude to have.


----------



## just drive (Oct 29, 2014)

I go with the flow of the conversation. Sometimes have lengthy discussion. But I'm Brain dead. I don't even look at their face enough to remember anything about them one they are out.


----------

